

Embarrassing photo of Edward Snowden leaked on net. - o0-0o
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/picture-shows-edward-snowden-2002-pulling-down-pants-photo-195217802.html
Who leaked it?
======
johng
Jesus, who cares? I've taken 1000x worse pictures then that.

------
DamnYuppie
This isn't journalism or even interesting. It is a race to the bottom to do a
character assassination on someone.

Oh hey look someone in their early 20's did something silly what a terrible
person.....oh wait..

Sadly too many of the recently educated eat this kind of stuff up as logic.

------
LoganCale
To all those who say they have nothing to hide: even if someone hasn't done
anything illegal, this sort of "embarrassing" thing can be used to sideline
and discredit anyone who gets in the way of the people with access to the
information.

This is nothing but a distraction from the real story, and if the media has
any awareness at all, they know this and seem to be doing it intentionally. If
it's just reflexive for them, we need to call upon them to start covering the
story more seriously and not stoop to this ridiculous level.

